# Proximity keys, how do you get out and keep pax from starting your car?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.

New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.

If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.
> 
> New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.
> 
> If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


My vehicle (Ford 2018) if I leave the vehicle, the fob comes with me. The car will beep twice when the fob leaves the vehicle, sometimes it sucks when pax are in front of the car, but it serves a purpose. Once the fob is out of the vehicle, you can't take the vehicle out of park, so I don't have to turn my car off.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.
> 
> New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.
> 
> If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


My car has a proximity key, ssgcraig has the right of it. The sensors are very precise anyone trying to drive off will be looking pretty stupid.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My car has a proximity key, ssgcraig has the right of it. The sensors are very precise anyone trying to drive off will be looking pretty stupid.


Just for an FYI, NO driver should ever leave keys, wallet or cash in the car, they should be on your person.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.
> 
> New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.
> 
> If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


*Easy solution: Don't get out of your car when you have passengers. * If you need to exit the vehicle, just turn the car off.

If someone can convince me to get out of my car, then has the time to hop in the drivers seat, start the car and getaway, then they can have it. I'll file a police report and get USAA to buy me a new one.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Just for an FYI, NO driver should ever leave keys, wallet or cash in the car, they should be on your person.


Just for an FYI, NO driver should leave car.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just for an FYI, NO driver should leave car.


When helping pax with bag.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

OldBay said:


> When helping pax with bag.


Thats the only time I leave the car because I dont want them possibly scratching my car or something because they are carless


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> When helping pax with bag.


To heck with that. Pax can get their own crap. What if you get hurt handling their property?

You don't think U/L will step up do you?



Fozzie said:


> *Easy solution: Don't get out of your car when you have passengers. * If you need to exit the vehicle, just turn the car off.
> 
> If someone can convince me to get out of my car, then has the time to hop in the drivers seat, start the car and getaway, then they can have it. I'll file a police report and get USAA to buy me a new one.


?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Thats the only time I leave the car because I dont want them possibly scratching my car or something because they are carless


Yes, that is the only time I leave my vehicle too. I treat people like I want to be treated.



Mikeoftulsa said:


> Thats the only time I leave the car because I dont want them possibly scratching my car or something because they are carless


Yes, that is the only time I leave my vehicle too. I treat people like I want to be treated.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> When helping pax with bag.


Don't load bags for passengers. That's how they get the idea that we're just another cheap taxi that does the same job and doesn't need to get tipped.

Unlike taxis, we're not required to load bags, or to help people load/unload shit at the grocery store. If they want cheap service, they need to do the work themselves.

I had a 20 something pax who loaded his own luggage, and informed me that someone left their cane in the trunk. I informed him that it was mine. That's why I have disabled veteran tags on the car. Didn't stop him, however, from complaining that the old lady didn't help load his shit.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I get out if they have bags open trunk of it's a guy he can lift his own bag. Women and old I help. But o alway turn off car and take key.just something I'm use to from driving buses never leave running or key


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

That be too funny, "pax stole my car" lol.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> scratching my car or something because they are carless


Not just carless people scratch cars. People with cars can scratch too



Fozzie said:


> I had a 20 something pax who loaded his own luggage, and informed me that someone left their cane in the trunk. I informed him that it was mine. That's why I have disabled veteran tags on the car. Didn't stop him, however, from complaining that the old lady didn't help load his shit.


Wait, ur the old lady? He complained u didn't help him unload? Gdammit, what a ****in......was he a frat bro? That's such a frat bro thing to do. They see us all as equals. As in, we're all just poors, so **** us, elderly woman or not.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.
> 
> New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.
> 
> If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


I know couple of ol' thyme gentleman by the names of Smith and Wesson that keep my car safe. And I still have a turn-key. Figure it's either that or you're vulnerable.

Also if I'm not mistaken at least a few models require that the immobilizer fob be within range at all times of operation so they'd scoot maybe down the street and then stop.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lots of overthinking going on in this thread.

Yes it is possible for a certain type of passenger to perhaps want to joyride in your car, but those are not the passengers you might leave the car for.

First, NEVER pick up from grocery stores! Them people live close to where they shop and take up time loading and unloading. But if you do they are just going 1/4 mile home, not thinking about joyriding with their own groceries in the back. 

AP or Cruise runs Heck yeah I load and unload my rig! I do not want them scratching my stuff up or tearing a headliner or something. Those people are going home or to a hotel. NOT stealing cars. If you're pulling people out of bars and off street corners and then leaving your rig, you deserve to watch them drive to the end of the block. The first time they stop without a key present or slow down to 5 mph the car should come to a stop and shut off.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.
> 
> New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.
> 
> If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


My push button will not start/work if the dongle/key is not actually in the car. I can be standing right next to the driver door outside, and it won't start.

And don't listen to people saying "don't load bags". If you want to get out and help them load them then do so. I enjoy taking a few minutes to stretch and get out of the seat. It doesn't hurt me any to lift a few bags in and out of the trunk. I'm not worried about breaking a few nails or something. Do what you feel is right with that scenario.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Don't load bags for passengers. That's how they get the idea that we're just another cheap taxi that does the same job and doesn't need to get tipped.
> 
> Unlike taxis, we're not required to load bags, or to help people load/unload shit at the grocery store. If they want cheap service, they need to do the work themselves.
> 
> I had a 20 something pax who loaded his own luggage, and informed me that someone left their cane in the trunk. I informed him that it was mine. That's why I have disabled veteran tags on the car. Didn't stop him, however, from complaining that the old lady didn't help load his shit.


I don't want them trying to stuff my truck carelessly then push down hard and bend the swing arm hanging down because there in a hurry. So I rather do it for them as a "doing extra" as I could get tipped for it, the lady's I will always do it for them no matter what. Just being a gentleman as kindness, sometimes there luggage is very heavy, as they travel heavy more than male pax. Lol.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My car: if I leave the car with the proximity key an alert goes off. The car will continue run and can be driven off. Once the car is turned off and the key is not in it, it can only be restarted within a few seconds. After that it won't start.

My key has to be in the front seat area for the car to start, just outside the car it won't start. In the back seat, it may start. In the hatch area it won't start.

Note, many models if the battery dies you can use the end of the proximity key to push the button to start the car even with a dead battery. The RFID is just strong enough without a battery to start the car. Check your owners manual.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have an old fashioned key. I always take it with me when leaving drivers seat.
> 
> New cars have proximity keys. You get in, push a button.
> 
> If you have a proximity key and are standing outside the car, someone could probably start the car. How do you protect against this?


Car won't start unless you're sitting on driver's seat and pressing break. 
Not mocking you but why you thinking about this if your car doesn't have keyless system.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm as ruthless and it gets in this gig, but I'm a gentleman as well. I do help with bags, always have, and don't really expect a tip for it.

Not to say I'm picking up Mama Welfare on the 1st of the month from Costco, but luggage, always happy to help

I kinda wish somebody stole my 300k mile Prius. Not like it's worth anything...?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> That be too funny, "pax stole my car" lol.


Take my car, please!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Car won't start unless you're sitting on driver's seat and pressing break.
> Not mocking you but why you thinking about this if your car doesn't have keyless system.


Wasn't @OldBay saying on another thread he needed a new fix and was thinking about day trading? Maybe he's decided on car theft instead.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

this might be the worst thread I've ever seen here.........


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My car has a proximity key, ssgcraig has the right of it. The sensors are very precise anyone trying to drive off will be looking pretty stupid.


This type of issue happened at Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson Airport a couple of weeks ago. A man who had just been released from prison, tried to carjack a Uber driver. It was a late model Honda CRV. He had jumped into the open door of the drivers seat and tried to get it into gear. The victim had the key fob in her pocket so he was fruitlessly pulling on the gear selector.

Needless to say there was a wild fight at that point with both a Delta Skycap and the former passenger beating the daylights out of the ex-con, soon to be convict again. he managed to steal her phone and was chased into the nearby parking deck. Police using the Find My Phone, were able to track him down to a bed of a pickup truck where, here we go again another knock down drag out fight took place.

Bad guy lost, and still is residing in the Clayton County Jail awaiting trail. I expect the judge to throw the book and put him back in prison for life.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

This is the stupidest thread ever.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> This type of issue happened at Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson Airport a couple of weeks ago. A man who had just been released from prison, tried to carjack a Uber driver. It was a late model Honda CRV. He had jumped into the open door of the drivers seat and tried to get it into gear. The victim had the key fob in her pocket so he was fruitlessly pulling on the gear selector.
> 
> Needless to say there was a wild fight at that point with both a Delta Skycap and the former passenger beating the daylights out of the ex-con, soon to be convict again. he managed to steal her phone and was chased into the nearby parking deck. Police using the Find My Phone, were able to track him down to a bed of a pickup truck where, here we go again another knock down drag out fight took place.
> 
> Bad guy lost, and still is residing in the Clayton County Jail awaiting trail. I expect the judge to throw the book and put him back in prison for life.


It crazy how people throw away their freedom for nothing, good riddance.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My fob is always in my pocket and if I get out the car knows it and nothing will work.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Thats the only time I leave the car because I dont want them possibly scratching my car or something because they are carless


If they take your car, _you_ will be *carless :laugh:*


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> If they take your car, _you_ will be *carless :laugh:*


Only until I get home and get in one of my other cars.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Don't load bags for passengers. That's how they get the idea that we're just another cheap taxi that does the same job and doesn't need to get tipped.


Funny. When I help load/unload bags, I get big tips. And they are usually cash.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Funny. When I help load/unload bags, I get big tips. And they are usually cash.


You're the reason that passengers think that Uber is a taxi service rather than a rideshare service. You're setting incorrect expectations by groveling for a buck or two.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I put all the luggage in my trunk... don't trust the pax...got 2 , ten dollar cash tips for doing that today( happens once in a blue moon)..I snatch the tips and say, you really did not have to tip that much.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Groveling or working? @Fozzie

Sounds like effort shaming


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Groveling or working? @Fozzie
> 
> Sounds like effort shaming


I finally figured out the meaning of your handle. Awesome. ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Unlike taxis, we're not required to load bags, or to help people load/unload shit at the grocery store.


What?? Is that a thing? Cab drivers are NOT required to load bags where I am.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Don't load bags for passengers. That's how they get the idea that we're just another cheap taxi that does the same job and doesn't need to get tipped.
> 
> Unlike taxis, we're not required to load bags, or to help people load/unload shit at the grocery store. If they want cheap service, they need to do the work themselves.
> 
> I had a 20 something pax who loaded his own luggage, and informed me that someone left their cane in the trunk. I informed him that it was mine. That's why I have disabled veteran tags on the car. Didn't stop him, however, from complaining that the old lady didn't help load his shit.


I used to just pop my trunk for them, and then I started noticing a lot of new scratches. I now insist on loading luggage and tell them so before I'll pop the trunk.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I used to just pop my trunk for them, and then I started noticing a lot of new scratches. I now insist on loading luggage and tell them so before I'll pop the trunk.


That all personal preference. Will the car get scratched over time? Yes. The thing is, I flip work cars every two years, so I'm not real worried about a few scratches on a car I'll ditch in a few months. (I don't drive my personal vehicle for work, so I don't have to worry about scratches)

I stop, tell them to have a safe trip, then notify them that I'm popping the trunk so they can retrieve their bags. *waves goodbye*

Regardless, I can't load/unload bags anyway, so I don't have much choice either way.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

If I get out, they get out.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> If they take your car, _you_ will be *carless :laugh:*


Negative. Keyfob is in my pocket. They wouldn't get far before the car shut off.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ballermaris said:


> This type of issue happened at Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson Airport a couple of weeks ago. A man who had just been released from prison, tried to carjack a Uber driver. It was a late model Honda CRV. He had jumped into the open door of the drivers seat and tried to get it into gear. The victim had the key fob in her pocket so he was fruitlessly pulling on the gear selector.
> 
> Needless to say there was a wild fight at that point with both a Delta Skycap and the former passenger beating the daylights out of the ex-con, soon to be convict again. he managed to steal her phone and was chased into the nearby parking deck. Police using the Find My Phone, were able to track him down to a bed of a pickup truck where, here we go again another knock down drag out fight took place.
> 
> Bad guy lost, and still is residing in the Clayton County Jail awaiting trail. I expect the judge to throw the book and put him back in prison for life.


Probably he wasn't aware of all those new fangled tech advancements like cell tracking and car fobs because he was too busy being in prison.



Clothahump said:


> Funny. When I help load/unload bags, I get big tips. And they are usually cash.


I help people with massive luggage all the time. I rarely get any tip at all.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You Prius owners had better be careful.

If left running, they can drive 200KM without the key before it shuts down according to the police here.

One of my calls in my first month was at 430AM from another Uber driver who got his car stolen at a 7/11..............go figure.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

IR12 said:


> To heck with that. Pax can get their own crap. What if you get hurt handling their property?
> 
> You don't think U/L will step up do you?


In my state, legally required. To save time when they made rideshare legal, they just subjected "ride booking" drivers to the same rules as taxis. That means if pax gives us a preferred route, we have to take it. If pax wants help loading bags, we have to provide it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You're the reason that passengers think that Uber is a taxi service rather than a rideshare service. You're setting incorrect expectations by groveling for a buck or two.
> 
> View attachment 326369


Bite me. It's a service. I apparently provide superior service and I get bigger tips than you do. Deal with it.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Probably he wasn't aware of all those new fangled tech advancements like cell tracking and car fobs because he was too busy being in prison.
> 
> 
> I help people with massive luggage all the time. I rarely get any tip at all.


More like "helping" myself,
I don't want pax dinging up my rear bumper with their crap ? luggage



Clothahump said:


> Bite me. It's a service. I apparently provide superior service and I get bigger tips than you do. Deal with it.


You're definitely the superior tip ?????. ??‍♂


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Bite me. It's a service. I apparently provide superior service and I get bigger tips than you do. Deal with it.


I provide a service too.. it's called transporting passengers. The difference between you and I is that I don't perform extra services for the purpose of soliciting tips. I do my job well and the tips just happen. This week 8 of my 24 Uber runs tipped, and 10 of my 19 Lyft runs tipped. That works for me.


----------

